# 720p Vs 1080p for monitor



## sundance2008 (Feb 3, 2008)

I see many of the new LCD TV have a PC input so you can use the TV as a computer monitor. For TVs/monitors less that 40" being used for a computer monitor should one get 1080p or is 720p good enough for the smaller sizes?

Thanks


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Bigger resolution per inches looks always better. I'd recommend getting a 1080p. If it's around 25-30", then maybe 720p could look fine. Read reviews of the TV from hardware sites before buying, and you won't get any bigger suprises.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Just an FYI the 720 vrs 1080 is really how big the pixels are and how many lines are involved. So the size of the TV doesn't change the desire to go to 720 vrs 1080. The thing is though as you go up in size each line is more noticable.

E.G. a 20 inch at 720p will have 720 lines on it but a 55 having 720 lines obviously the lines have to be bigger...

For computers you can get as high as you want (or the video card in your PC can support). Right now for TV though 720p should be enough as the only thing you will get 1080p definition on is Blueray and butTV HD is only 720p.

IMHO if the price isn't that much more go 1080 so your not going to have to worry about being outdated when everything catches up to 1080 (including TV broadcasting).


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

StumpedTechy said:


> Just an FYI the 720 vrs 1080 is really how big the pixels are and how many lines are involved. So the size of the TV doesn't change the desire to go to 720 vrs 1080. The thing is though as you go up in size each line is more noticable.
> 
> E.G. a 20 inch at 720p will have 720 lines on it but a 55 having 720 lines obviously the lines have to be bigger...
> 
> ...


I do not agree with this. If he is using this for a PC monitor then he SHOULD get the highest possible resolution...At least if money isnt a concern anyways.

The reason? My 19 inch monitor is 1440x900. That right there is higher res than 720i/p monitors and is generally regarded as a low resolution for computer screens. Once you start going bigger, the resolutions skyrocket.
When it comes to just using it for a TV, 720i/p is all you need up to nearly 40 inches. Most people cant tell the difference on those medium sized TVs between 720 and 1080.

But on a computer monitor of 30 inches you are talking about 2560x1600 resolution. That is a massive jump OVER 1080 and to go bigger just makes it more obvious. In a tv situation you wont notice it, but on a computer you will.

HOWEVER! It will display perfectly fine at 720p if you set the computer to the native resolution of the screen, and will look great.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm not sure how you can disagree with my statements since they were talking about TV displays and I said if he can squeeze the money for the 1080p then go for it if his PCs video card can support it...


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

StumpedTechy said:


> I'm not sure how you can disagree with my statements since they were talking about TV displays and I said if he can squeeze the money for the 1080p then go for it if his PCs video card can support it...


I disagreed that 720P was "enough" but thats an opinion. Because we are talking about using a tv display on a pc though i think the higher the better since at the large sizes like that a regular monitor would have a much much higher resolution than 1080.


----------

